
Show HN: Pennywise – Open anything in a floating window - kamranahmed_se
https://github.com/kamranahmedse/pennywise
======
svnpenn
im not sure Node was the best choice here.

the source zip is 562 KB, and the windows release zip is 74 MB?

seems like Go, Rust, C++, etc would be better fit

